# pH Tester Recommendations



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I know there is a pH tester on www.cheesemaking.com. I also know it is over $100. If that's what it takes to get a decent tester for cheesemaking, I'll start saving. But I thought if there is a cheaper alternative that works just as well, I'd rather not spend that much. I've looked on Amazon but weeding through the results is difficult as it seems most people want to test water in their pool or aquarium and I don't know if those testers are also suitable for cheesemaking.

So - all of you serious cheesemakers out there. What features/characteristics should I be looking for? And, if you have a link to a product you've been thrilled with, care to share?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am not a cheesemaker. But, narrow range litmus paper (pH test strips) is actually pretty accurate and economical.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought litmus paper just turned blue or red to indicate acidity or alkalinity. Do they actually give a reading of the exact pH?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pH test strips can come in different pH ranges that can be fairly narrow to fairly wide depending on what pH range you are interested in. The first example below is of a product that provides readings for a WIDE ph range (4.5 to 9.0). The second example is of a NARROW range pH strip product (4.8 to 6.7). 

What range of pH are you most likely to find (or desire) when making cheese?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! Definitely more sophisticated than the strips we used in science class in school 

However from what I understand, with cheesemaking it helps to be able to read down to .01 difference, so I don't think the strips would work quite that well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Then you will need a digital or analog tester. What ever model you purchase, make sure you always calibrate it with two different buffer solutions (standards) before each use.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH_meter#Calibration_and_use


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Moboiku said:


> However from what I understand, with cheesemaking it helps to be able to read down to .01 difference, so I don't think the strips would work quite that well.


So, are you saying, for example, a pH of 6.43 would be acceptable whereas a pH of 6.42 or 6.44 would be unacceptable?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> Then you will need a digital or analog tester. What ever model you purchase, make sure you always calibrate it with two different buffer solutions (standards) before each use.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PH_meter#Calibration_and_use


Yes, that's why I started this thread  I was hoping cheesemakers who have already purchased could provide recommendations on which model has (or has not) worked well for them.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/Extech-PH100-ExStik-14-00-PH-Waterproof/dp/B00023RYQ8

Waterproof is a plus....we lost a lesser model once as our son was helping and accidentally dropped the meter into the milk.
Have had great experience with the company as well...had issues and they sent out a completely new replacement unit free of charge.


----------

